# Diabetes UK - free DVD



## aymes (Jan 12, 2010)

Just come across this, apparently it's new. 

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/OnlineShop/New-to-Diabetes/Type-1-diabetes-journey-of-a-lifetime-DVD/

Designed for parent of, or recently diagnosed, young people with type 1. It's free, although I believe you have to pay for postage.

I haven't seen it so can't say if it is any good but thought it may be of interest nonetheless.


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 17, 2010)

i had this 2 years ago from the DUK brighton group and the teachers watched this when graham started school  i think it is done well


----------

